# new to plowing what do i need to be legal in ct



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

I know i need ins. what else will i need its just myself? thanks


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

What do you have for equipment?


----------



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

05 2500HD,7'.6'' Fisher,Vee Pro6000,Toro Power Max I spent way too much!


----------



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

Do i need tax id, license?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

If you want to become a legit business find someone to help you write a business plan that will identify each step in the process to be coming such. If you are hustling for beer money some insurance and fly low.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have thought advice from you g.v to help this grasshopper grow.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

all or nothing;1550647 said:


> Do i need tax id, license?


technically yes you need to register with the state, get a tax id number, also get a licensed with the department of consumer protection, I think you are even supposed to have one of those amber lights that rotate. I have everything except the last one.


----------



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beacons or strobes are optional unless you're working for the state. Nice idea but not required, the CT law actually requires you to obtain a permit for beacons or strobes.
Good luck to you, Matt


----------



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

I went to my town got the reg. 5.00went on line with st of ct did the reg and tax id# 100.00. Stopped by ins co paid 900.oo for ins wow anybody else want a piece of me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

In the state of CT if you are just plowing snow, you do not need a business license.
And yes I have checked with the state.
You do need the insurance.
With running strobe lights on the truck if your driving on the roads you need a license from DMV if they are on while driving.
You can turn them off and when you get to the property you are plowing you can turn them on - no license needed to run strobes on private property.
That's all you need.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The business licensing requirements vary by jurisdiction. In most cases, requirements kick in progressively as revenue grows, and in many cases, you have the option to register within a certain time period AFTER the revenue exceeds that threshold. Now you're already in landscaping you say, so presumably you have already consulted an accountant and taken the proper steps with the IRS? That's the big thing... taxes.

As far as plow operations licenses and requirements... if you're operating on private property, not much applies to you. Its all the business and liability stuff you need to worry about. Basically, all you need to be "legal" is valid vehicle liability insurance and a driver's license. If you're doing commercial, it would definitely be smart to take on some additional liability insurance to protect yourself from litigation, and you should DEFINITELY consult your insurance company regarding your use of the vehicle for plowing BEFORE you decide to go through with it. There is probably some clause in your policy that says you aren't covered if you're using it for certain things commercially (even if it is already commercial policy -- it needs to be commercial for THAT USE). You ASK them what it will do to your rates SHOULD you decide to do commercial snow plowing. If the number doesn't send you running to the hills, then you can decide to do it. If the number is crazy high, shop around a bit first, but do NOT begin commercial snow plowing until you have a policy that covers you for that use. If all you have is basic personal use car insurance and you wreck something in the process of performing commercial snow plowing, your insurance company *will* refuse to cover you and you will be deemed to be operating the vehicle WITHOUT INSURANCE.


----------



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

I have all the ins for the truckComm, and gl for biz was asking about all the other stuff tax id .reg that kind of thing.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I see your in CT so what I did will vary based on what you have to do since I'm in IN. 

as a business all I had to do was register at the city/county building. this will be my 7th year in business and up until a few weeks ago I used my social security number in place of a tax id number. in the 7 years I've been in business I've only been asked my tax id number once which the social security number was sufficient. I got one this year because the place I want to use it at no longer takes social security numbers in place of the tax number due to an audit a few years back. 

of course I have your business liability insurance as well. 

beacons or anything like that are not required in the state of IN but could be different in your state. I personally use a magnetic one when plowing snow but its just my personal preference for safety. most in my neck of the woods use nothing.


----------

